# New to the site, Concrete Contractor in CT...



## ConcreteNed (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Guys and Gals,

Name is Ned,

I'm in Connecticut and was born and raised here.

I'm going on my second year as a Concrete Contractor, but have been in the Concrete industry for 23 years. I hoping to share what I do know here and looking to learn some things that maybe I don't know.

Looks like a great site, and glad to be a part of it....

Truly, Ned Lessor

Connecticut Concrete Carpentry LLC


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Great to have you here Ned... I'm sure we will all learn a lot from you.

Welcome!


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

ConcreteNed said:


> Hi Guys and Gals,
> 
> Name is Ned,
> 
> ...


 Hey Ned,
Glad to have on board! What part of ct are you from? And what kind of forms do you use?


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

welcome to the site


----------



## noreast05 (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome it's always nice to have another professional putting there two cents in.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Ned

Name is Nick,

I'm in Connecticut and was born and raised here.

I'm in my 37th year in construction and still learning!

Looks like a great site, and glad to be a part of it....

Sorry for borrowing. Wanted to keep it short


----------



## ConcreteNed (Feb 14, 2006)

jmic said:


> Hey Ned,
> Glad to have on board! What part of ct are you from? And what kind of forms do you use?


 jmic,

Thanks for the welcome,

I use Simplex and Symons mostly, but will also use my own job built forms when called for.

I've also done some heavy concrete construction in the past when I worked for contractors....So I'm experienced with some gang form systems also....Just can't recall the mnft's names.....

I've also had the opportunity to use the Insulated styrafoam type forms....Just like playing with legos...


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

^ How do you like those ICF's ???

There is a guy around me that uses that Quad-Lock system.....it seems pretty neat.


----------

